# Appendix epididymis removal



## rgeib (Apr 18, 2018)

Looking for a little help with the following scenario. The physician does a detorsion of the left testicle with fixation of both testicles after that. He also removes a left-sided appendix testes and a right sided appendix epididymis. So far, I've come up with 54600 for the detorsion/fixation and 54512 for the appendix testes excision. Not too sure about the appendix epididymis, but would 54830 be warranted here? My encoder shows none of these 3 codes bundling. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

